# How can some people with smaller muscles lift heavier than people with bigger muscles



## Derek Wilson (Apr 28, 2019)

I mean, usually people with bigger muscles can lift more than people with smaller muscles. I?m honestly surprised at this question. As these two tips have mentioned by many fitness Experts. And so I do agree. Here they explain that why people with smaller muscles lift heavier than people with bigger muscles-




Those who want to gain weight, they should train their muscles with heavier weight and less reps.
But Those who want to lose weight, they should train their muscles with light weight and massive reps.
So these two tips shows that-


Smaller Muscles grow when they are trained with heavy weights and less reps.
Bigger Muscles grow(shredded) when they are trained with light weights and massive reps.

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## solidassears (Apr 28, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> I mean, usually people with bigger muscles can lift more than people with smaller muscles. I?m honestly surprised at this question. As these two tips have mentioned by many fitness Experts. And so I do agree. Here they explain that why people with smaller muscles lift heavier than people with bigger muscles-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not arguing about what you're saying, I think in general it's true. But it is also true that people have different muscle density; and a dense muscle of a certain size will be stronger than the same size muscle that is not as dense.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 5, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I'm not arguing about what you're saying, I think in general it's true. But it is also true that people have different muscle density; and a dense muscle of a certain size will be stronger than the same size muscle that is not as dense.



Yeah, Brah, you are right! 

Would it be better to work on muscle mass or muscle density?


----------



## solidassears (May 6, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yeah, Brah, you are right!
> 
> Would it be better to work on muscle mass or muscle density?



I don't know how one would work on muscle density; I thought that was genetic. I would guess if you're more lean you would be more dense, but I was talking about genetic differences. One way to check density is to get a water volume test or just when you're in the pool, hold your breath and see if you float or sink. An obvious example is when my wife and I are swimming, she can't get underwater even exhaling all the air from her lungs, I can fill my lungs and I'll sink to the bottom. 

Animal muscle in general is much denser and more powerful than human muscle and that would be pretty much all genetic. But how to get more dense muscle tissue, I don't know, it is an interesting question I'm going to look into see what I can find.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 12, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I don't know how one would work on muscle density; I thought that was genetic. I would guess if you're more lean you would be more dense, but I was talking about genetic differences. One way to check density is to get a water volume test or just when you're in the pool, hold your breath and see if you float or sink. An obvious example is when my wife and I are swimming, she can't get underwater even exhaling all the air from her lungs, I can fill my lungs and I'll sink to the bottom.
> 
> Animal muscle in general is much denser and more powerful than human muscle and that would be pretty much all genetic. But how to get more dense muscle tissue, I don't know, it is an interesting question I'm going to look into see what I can find.



Oh, that's a great technique! I will try this tomorrow. 
I think you are right. 

I didn't find anything about it. 

The line is very important to remember- Animal muscle in general is much denser and more powerful than human muscle and that would be pretty much all genetic.

Thanks!


----------



## REHH (May 14, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I don't know how one would work on muscle density; I thought that was genetic. I would guess if you're more lean you would be more dense, but I was talking about genetic differences. One way to check density is to get a water volume test or just when you're in the pool, hold your breath and see if you float or sink. An obvious example is when my wife and I are swimming, she can't get underwater even exhaling all the air from her lungs, I can fill my lungs and I'll sink to the bottom.
> 
> Animal muscle in general is much denser and more powerful than human muscle and that would be pretty much all genetic. But how to get more dense muscle tissue, I don't know, it is an interesting question I'm going to look into see what I can find.



Funny but true.....fat people float and lean people sink


----------



## solidassears (May 14, 2019)

REHH said:


> Funny but true.....fat people float and lean people sink



In general true, but it also has to do with your body muscle and bone density. 

Example is my wife is not overweight or fat, she is 5'6" and weighed about 130 when we tried this and she could not even pull/swim herself under the water for more than a few seconds as soon as she would stop the pulling down strokes and kicks, she pops to the top. On the other hand, I'm 5'10" weight about 220 and was carrying at least 30-35 pounds of fat, but I would sink like a stone, even with lungs full of air. It's not just fat, but fat for sure is less dense than muscle. It's your body composition or total density that determines how well you can float.


----------



## REHH (May 14, 2019)

I've always been a sinker myself, almost float in saltwater though.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 26, 2019)

REHH said:


> Funny but true.....fat people float and lean people sink



true...lean people sink..


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 26, 2019)

solidassears said:


> In general true, but it also has to do with your body muscle and bone density.
> 
> Example is my wife is not overweight or fat, she is 5'6" and weighed about 130 when we tried this and she could not even pull/swim herself under the water for more than a few seconds as soon as she would stop the pulling down strokes and kicks, she pops to the top. On the other hand, I'm 5'10" weight about 220 and was carrying at least 30-35 pounds of fat, but I would sink like a stone, even with lungs full of air. It's not just fat, but fat for sure is less dense than muscle. It's your body composition or total density that determines how well you can float.


----------

